# 144 hour China transit visa?



## mikeishere

Anyone ever heard of this 144 hour China transit visa when visting Shanghai Disneyland?

If I’m travelling from UK- Hong Kong - Shanghai- Tokyo back to the UK can I apply ?

https://www.travelchinacheaper.com/144-hour-china-transit-visa-guide


----------



## Mousequake

Yes, you should qualify for the 144 hour transit visa. I used it a few months ago when visiting from the United States-- I traveled from US > Shanghai > Hong Kong > US and had zero problems with the visa.


----------



## Flossbolna

Yes, unless your flight from Shanghai to Tokyo is via Hong Kong.

Depending on the knowledge level of the airline check in person in the UK, you might have some trouble because they want to see your visa before checking you in (or in my case, dropping off the bags). So, be prepared and be early at the airport so that you have time to get this sorted. A call to a supervisor should usually help. It is in their database. Also, while people like to call it a visa, it is not a visa, it is an exemption from the need of a visa. So, just call it the 144-hour-visa-free-transit. Emphasize the transit aspect as this should help them find the rule in their computer.

It worked very well for us. We had a little wait upon arrival in Shanghai because it takes them quite a bit of time to process travelers under this rule.


----------



## Karin1984

I used it last year and had some issues at check in, because it was still relatively new. It took about 20 minutes at check in, before I got the approval. I was prepared for this as I read more people encountered this and I brought printed information about the visa from the airline's website with me. 

Upon arrival no issues.


----------



## brenda1966

I'm planning to use the 144 transit without visa.  I have my airline reservation printed out with my full name, but my hotel reservation with Disney doesn't even list my name AT ALL, let alone both of our names.  I can get a screen shot that shows my name and a summary of my Disney hotel reservation, but doesn't show my companion's name.  Has anyone figured out how to get a good printout of your hotel reservation from Disney that shows all of the details?  I have emailed Disney Shanghai but not heard back.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

brenda1966 said:


> I'm planning to use the 144 transit without visa.  I have my airline reservation printed out with my full name, but my hotel reservation with Disney doesn't even list my name AT ALL, let alone both of our names.  I can get a screen shot that shows my name and a summary of my Disney hotel reservation, but doesn't show my companion's name.  Has anyone figured out how to get a good printout of your hotel reservation from Disney that shows all of the details?  I have emailed Disney Shanghai but not heard back.




Not sure if this helps but mine does show my name, are you logged into Disney Shanghai and on the My Reservations page?


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks! Yes, I can get a screen shot like that. But the one they text to you or email you doesn't show your name at all, which is very odd as they are very strict about things and want the name of everyone in your party.  You'd think they'd show it in your reservation details and on the email.  I still have not received an email reply from Disney Shanghai.


----------



## Duck In Blue

How did you contact Disney?  I used the contact form on the website and they replied within a couple of days, so try that if you haven't done so already.

When we used the 144 TWOV in February the officials didn't ask to see any hotel reservation paperwork at all, they just wanted the ongoing flight paperwork (and boy did they go over that!).  I know for a Visa the hotel paperwork is very important and I think that has carried over to the Transit, but other than writing down the hotel details on the form there was nothing else they asked in connection to that.


----------



## deanimal

We just visited Shanghai using a 144 hour transit visa last week by flying Sydney-Shanghai-Tokyo. They didn't ask for a hotel reservation but the form did ask for your address in Shanghai, so have that written down. They do want to see the ongoing flight reservation, so make sure you have that printed out with the names of everyone in your group. 

The orange entrance forms that they handed out on the Qantas forms weren't the ones we needed, so it was a waste of time to fill those out. When we landed, we went to the far right side of the customs area where there's a line leading to a desk saying "24hour/144 hour transit visa" in English. There are blue forms on the far right wall; make sure you grab one and fill it out BEFORE joining the line or you'll waste time and be sent back. The line took quite a long time, but once we got to the front it was quite smooth. 

Hope this helps


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks!  Yes, I did use the contact link on the Disney website.  Strange that they didn't reply yet.
But it's good to know they are not really looking at hotel information for the 144 twov.  I do have the complete flight details printed out as well as the hotel information and address, plus a printout showing my name on the hotel, just in case. 
So you can't fill the blue form out while standing in line?  Do they check your forms before they let you get in line?   We will be prepared for a long wait.

Did anyone try to use the online 144 twov form before your trip?  I was able to get to the website but I've heard people say they were not able to successfully enter their information. I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Duck In Blue

brenda1966 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I did use the contact link on the Disney website.  Strange that they didn't reply yet.
> But it's good to know they are not really looking at hotel information for the 144 twov.  I do have the complete flight details printed out as well as the hotel information and address, plus a printout showing my name on the hotel, just in case.
> So you can't fill the blue form out while standing in line?  Do they check your forms before they let you get in line?   We will be prepared for a long wait.
> 
> Did anyone try to use the online 144 twov form before your trip?  I was able to get to the website but I've heard people say they were not able to successfully enter their information. I haven't tried yet.


Hopefully they will reply soon.

So we did the online form before arriving.  Once complete it produces a QR code but doesn't email it you or anything, so we ended up taking a screenshot.  However, when we arrived in Shanghai the computer that reads the QR codes wasn't working (it was switched off!), so we had to complete the blue form.  It wasn't an issue though, there was only one other person over there and another arrived whilst we were completing the forms.  Once completed an immigration official checked our form in the queue, like I said all she asked about was the flights - she asked where we had arrived from and then wanted the paperwork for the departing flight which she spent a long time examining.  Once she had finished that we waited a little bit for the other immigration official who was processed the TWOV.  Again she asked where we had arrived from and wanted to see the onward flight paperwork.  We had the hotel stuff printed too to be on the safe side but nobody asked to see that.


----------



## Flossbolna

I called them. I think I used Skype. If you add money to your account you can make calls to landlines for very little money. I think there was a choice of English at the beginning and the CM was very nice and immediately sent me the confirmation with our names.


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

We used the 144-hour transit from Hong Kong and eventually to Seattle last year.

You fill out a form when you get to Shanghai. Don’t bother with the one they give you on the plane. It’s a special section on the far right of customs and many of the guards directed us to the wrong line before we finally figured it out for ourselves. 

They definitely wanted to see our hotel reservation. We had booked with Marriott points and this caused a problem because they could not quantify our stay in money. We sorted it out eventually though. 

It’s doable, but the process was nerve racking and took FOREVER. I kind of wish we’d just gotten the regular visa.


----------



## brenda1966

We successfully used the 144 hour visa from Korea to Shanghai with flights home to USA.  They did look very closely at our flight information.  They did not look at our hotel closely.  The line was very short but TOOK FOREVER!  We were the last people through customs/immigration.  The luggage carousel wasn't even moving and our lonely bag was sitting there, thankfully.  It was very stressful and nerve wracking.  I did fill out the online form, but that was worthless as the machine that is supposed to pull it up wouldn't.  So we filled out the paper ones.  I think it you follow the rules as stated and are prepared for a long wait, the 144 hour visa is a workable option.


----------



## AmiAlice

We are travelling from UK to Shanghai for 3 days, then to Tokyo for 8 days, then to Hong Kong for 2 day and finally home. Now Im panicking this wont qualify for the visa.


----------



## Duck In Blue

AmiAlice said:


> We are travelling from UK to Shanghai for 3 days, then to Tokyo for 8 days, then to Hong Kong for 2 day and finally home. Now Im panicking this wont qualify for the visa.


Why don't you think you will qualify for the 144 hour transit?  The country you arrive in China from is different to the country you are leaving China for and you are there for less than 144 hours so you should be fine.


----------



## bkmanhole

AmiAlice said:


> We are travelling from UK to Shanghai for 3 days, then to Tokyo for 8 days, then to Hong Kong for 2 day and finally home. Now Im panicking this wont qualify for the visa.



I don't see why you wouldn't qualify.  Shanghai is a middle destination between two different countires and you are not staying beyond 144 hours.  
Do you have accommodations booked?


----------



## AmiAlice

Duck In Blue said:


> Why don't you think you will qualify for the 144 hour transit?  The country you arrive in China from is different to the country you are leaving China for and you are there for less than 144 hours so you should be fine.


It is just a last minute panic because we travel so soon.


----------



## AmiAlice

bkmanhole said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't qualify.  Shanghai is a middle destination between two different countires and you are not staying beyond 144 hours.
> Do you have accommodations booked?


It is just a last minute panic because we travel so soon. Yep. Everything booked.


----------



## Duck In Blue

AmiAlice said:


> It is just a last minute panic because we travel so soon.


I wouldn't panic as from what you have said you meet the criteria for the 144 Transit Without Visa.  Just make sure you have all your paperwork printed off ready to show the immigration officer.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## kristenabelle

Just so I'm not horribly misunderstanding anything (planning a trip for June 2020) - there are no forms we need to submit/apply for in advance (though there may be an online form if the QR machine is working correctly). We just need to ensure we have all our correct flight/hotel details lined up to provide? Our planned route is USA > Shanghai > Osaka > USA


----------



## Duck In Blue

kristenabelle said:


> Just so I'm not horribly misunderstanding anything (planning a trip for June 2020) - there are no forms we need to submit/apply for in advance (though there may be an online form if the QR machine is working correctly). We just need to ensure we have all our correct flight/hotel details lined up to provide? Our planned route is USA > Shanghai > Osaka > USA


Nothing to complete in advance, there is a form in the arrivals hall at the airport.  Your route is fine, so as long as you are not in Shanghai for more than 144 hours you should be good to go.

We did the advance form and got the QR code, but the machine wasn't working when we arrived so we ended up completing the form in the terminal anyway!


----------



## kristenabelle

Duck In Blue said:


> Nothing to complete in advance, there is a form in the arrivals hall at the airport.  Your route is fine, so as long as you are not in Shanghai for more than 144 hours you should be good to go.
> 
> We did the advance form and got the QR code, but the machine wasn't working when we arrived so we ended up completing the form in the terminal anyway!



Awesome, thanks! We just booked the hotel for the first leg of our trip (staying at Toy Story Hotel). It's 10 months away, but I can't wait to get everything in place!

I'm going to call this week and add my two friends to the hotel reservation, just to make sure we have everything lined up.


----------



## bkmanhole

kristenabelle said:


> I'm going to call this week and add my two friends to the hotel reservation, just to make sure we have everything lined up.




You can also email using the contact form on the website.  Include your reservation details.  It might be easier that way.  Usually takes a couple days to get the reply though.


----------



## Duck In Blue

bkmanhole said:


> You can also email using the contact form on the website.  Include your reservation details.  It might be easier that way.  Usually takes a couple days to get the reply though.


This is what I did too, they came back pretty quickly.


----------



## kristenabelle

bkmanhole said:


> You can also email using the contact form on the website.  Include your reservation details.  It might be easier that way.  Usually takes a couple days to get the reply though.





Duck In Blue said:


> This is what I did too, they came back pretty quickly.



I emailed them last Monday via the contact form with our reservation details & confirmation number. It's been a week - I might try the other email listed above?

Also concerned because both my work email and my personal email are Google-based. So is it possible I may never receive emails from them?


----------



## Duck In Blue

kristenabelle said:


> I emailed them last Monday via the contact form with our reservation details & confirmation number. It's been a week - I might try the other email listed above?
> 
> Also concerned because both my work email and my personal email are Google-based. So is it possible I may never receive emails from them?


It may be worth a go if you haven't had any luck using the form.  I think I had a response within a couple of days like the other poster.  My reservation was about three months away though so maybe they organise it by check in date?

I'm not an expert on the way the Chinese internet works, but I think you are only blocked from accessing Google over there - I don't think they block Google emails.

Hope you hear back from them soon, I know how frustrating it is playing the waiting game.


----------



## gelatoni fan

kristenabelle said:


> Also concerned because both my work email and my personal email are Google-based. So is it possible I may never receive emails from them?



Absolutely possible. You have 2 options:
1. rely on internet from a foreign SIM card that will roam, thus directing traffic around the firewall.
2. use a VPN or some type of remote service. Your work may already have one but it is possible that the hotel may block this going out.

I recommend going with option 1 for your phone so that you'll at least have something to use when you're out and about. I also recommend learning how to do option 2 if you plan to work in the hotel.


----------



## kristenabelle

Just tried emailing them via the contact form again - keep getting the 7 Dwarfs "We're working on it" error message. Probably best to do a Skype call at this point. I'll try that later in the week


----------



## bkmanhole

kristenabelle said:


> Also concerned because both my work email and my personal email are Google-based. So is it possible I may never receive emails from them?



I put in my gmail address in the contact form and didn't have any trouble.  I contacted multiple times for different questions.  The only thing I would add is I only had success using the online form - when I had a follow up question and replied to their response, I didn't hear back.

All the responses came from "SHDR.yuding@disney.com".  If you want to whitelist it in case the responses are going to junk.

This was over a year ago so things may have changed.


----------



## meryll83

Flossbolna said:


> Yes, unless your flight from Shanghai to Tokyo is via Hong Kong.



What makes the via Hong Kong problematic?

We were looking at a route Manchester - Hong Kong where we'd spend a few days, then an internal flight to Shanghai.
After our nights in Shanghai we'd fly back to Manchester, however there isn't a direct flight, so was looking at changing in Hong Kong - does that not work for the transit visa?

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## Duck In Blue

meryll83 said:


> What makes the via Hong Kong problematic?
> 
> We were looking at a route Manchester - Hong Kong where we'd spend a few days, then an internal flight to Shanghai.
> After our nights in Shanghai we'd fly back to Manchester, however there isn't a direct flight, so was looking at changing in Hong Kong - does that not work for the transit visa?
> 
> Any advice much appreciated!


I don't think that does work as the 144 hour TWOV requires that Shanghai to be a transit, i.e. you arrive from a different city to where you are departing on to.  Even though you are going onwards to Manchester, I don't think that counts for TWOV as your departing flight from Shanghai would be back to Hong Kong.  It would work if you arrived in Shanghai from another country.


----------



## Flossbolna

meryll83 said:


> What makes the via Hong Kong problematic?
> 
> We were looking at a route Manchester - Hong Kong where we'd spend a few days, then an internal flight to Shanghai.
> After our nights in Shanghai we'd fly back to Manchester, however there isn't a direct flight, so was looking at changing in Hong Kong - does that not work for the transit visa?
> 
> Any advice much appreciated!



just as PP said, it will not work if you arrive via Hong Kong and then leave via it. It’s quite easy. Look at where the last plane you take to Shanghai leaves from. Then your flight from Shanghai cannot go to that city.

So, Manchester-Hong Kong-Shanghai means that on the way back you need to connect through a different place than Hong Kong.


----------



## meryll83

I see now - thanks for explaining.
I think I can get a direct to London flight as an alternative, so no need to go back to Hong Kong...


----------



## Flossbolna

meryll83 said:


> I see now - thanks for explaining.
> I think I can get a direct to London flight as an alternative, so no need to go back to Hong Kong...



yes, that should work. However, recently there were a lot of reports with people having issues with the 144 hour visas. So, maybe going the safe route of getting a real visa might be better.


----------



## Flossbolna

meryll83 said:


> I see now - thanks for explaining.
> I think I can get a direct to London flight as an alternative, so no need to go back to Hong Kong...



read through the advise here:https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/china/entry-requirements


----------



## meryll83

Flossbolna said:


> yes, that should work. However, recently there were a lot of reports with people having issues with the 144 hour visas. So, maybe going the safe route of getting a real visa might be better.


What’s been the cause of the issues, do you know?
It’s not easy for us to get to our nearest visa centre, so I was hoping we wouldn’t need to do this...


----------



## Duck In Blue

meryll83 said:


> What’s been the cause of the issues, do you know?
> It’s not easy for us to get to our nearest visa centre, so I was hoping we wouldn’t need to do this...


When I was researching this last year I found a thread on TripAdvisor which was really helpful.  The main reason then of people being denied the TWOV was they weren't eligible, they were too long or their travel arrangements didn't match.  Have a good read of the official website to make sure you are eligible and maybe the TripAdvisor thread to see people's recent experiences.

I was particularly nervous as we were staying in two hotels during our visit, one at Disney and the other in the city, and there seemed to be no mention of this - there is only one space on the form to enter a hotel.  When we arrived it wasn't a problem, they didn't look at our hotel reservation at all, but they were all over the flight paperwork.  It all worked well and saved us the cost of the visa which as it is unlikely we will return to China anytime soon, was quite a saving.


----------



## meryll83

So my current thinking is...

Heathrow to Hong Kong direct flight (probably with Virgin Atlantic)
3 hotel nights at Disney, then 2-3 in the city
Ferry to Macau for one night hotel stay there
Macau to Shanghai flight (will be booked separately with a different airline)
3-4 hotel nights in Shanghai Disney
Shanghai to Heathrow direct flight (probably with Virgin Atlantic)
Does that all sound fine for the transit visa?


----------



## Duck In Blue

meryll83 said:


> So my current thinking is...
> 
> Heathrow to Hong Kong direct flight (probably with Virgin Atlantic)
> 3 hotel nights at Disney, then 2-3 in the city
> Ferry to Macau for one night hotel stay there
> Macau to Shanghai flight (will be booked separately with a different airline)
> 3-4 hotel nights in Shanghai Disney
> Shanghai to Heathrow direct flight (probably with Virgin Atlantic)
> Does that all sound fine for the transit visa?


Yes, for the purpose of the 144 hour TWOV your routing is Macau-Shanghai-London and that is allowed.  Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------

